

Amortization Calculator - known
http://www.bretwhissel.net/amortization/amortize.html

======
satyajit
The best one I have seen is: Karl's mortgage calculator:
<http://www.jeacle.ie/mortgage/> But that's beside the point, why this on
Hacker news?

